# Avy Clinic at Bent Gate Mountaineering Oct 23 8pm



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Yo Dob, thats great, but where's the Bent Gate?


----------



## Dobish (Apr 19, 2006)

1313 Washington Ave, Golden CO 80401
Downtown Golden next to Woody's Pizza.


bentgate.com: Climbing, Skiing, Backpacking, Trail Running, Hiking, from Black Diamond, Mammut, Western Mountaineering, Osprey, La Sportiva from bentgate.com


----------

